# Lake Charleviox/Walloon Lake walleye tourney



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

B.I.T.T. OUTDOORS
2nd WALLEYE ICE FISHING TOURNAMENT 
February 16, 2013
Location: Lake Charlevoix and Walloon Lake, Michigan 
Starts: 7:00 am - 4:00pm 
Registration $25 Per Person 
(No License Required-DNR Free Fishing Weekend) 

Along with the Childrens Miracle Network B.I.T.T. plunge.


Prizes For 1st, 2nd Place for Walleye, also Port Prizes, biggest Pike And Door Prizes Including A Ice Shanty And Ice Auger Kids 12 And Under Need Not Register. 1st, 2nd, & 3rd Place Kids Will Receive Snowsled. All kids will receive a door prize. Weigh In, Consession Stand and Warming Station Will Be At The East Jordan Park Throughout The Day.
For More Information Please go to www.bittoutdoors.com or Contact:
John 231-675-9639 [email protected]


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

How many guys fish this tourney?


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Why 2 different lakes for one tourney? What about one lake on Saturday and the other on Sunday? And ending at 4 seems strange. A few friends and I liked the set up last year. I'm not sure if we will do it this year. Sorry I don't mean to criticize but I see the other input thread until last night.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Leelanauman said:


> How many guys fish this tourney?


Leelanauman, last year we only did Walloon Lake and had just under 100 people.


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

eino fishere said:


> Why 2 different lakes for one tourney? What about one lake on Saturday and the other on Sunday? And ending at 4 seems strange. A few friends and I liked the set up last year. I'm not sure if we will do it this year. Sorry I don't mean to criticize but I see the other input thread until last night.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


eino, We opened it up to both lake Charlevoix and Walloon lake this year to try and make it a more competive tourney and to get more people involved. We are trying this format in the hopes of making the tourney a northern michigan Walleye tourney. Possibly adding Burt and Mullet Lake in the future.

Last year we had a lot of people say the tourney was good, but wanted to see the time change. Also, this year we are going to have a after party at the park in East Jordan after the weighin takes place. We are looking into possibly having a live band.

We have bigger and better Sponsorships this year, so the prizes and payouts are going to be better.

Thanks for the input we are always looking for ways to do things better. We want this event to be enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Any feed back would be great guys.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Post something on the B.I.T.T. website so we can pass it on...


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

I do like the idea of adding lake charlevoix as it will probably result in bigger fish being weighed in. I'm amazed that the majority of people don't want to fish to and just beyond prime time during a tourney on a Saturday. Regardless, I'm sure it will be fun. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

eino fishere said:


> I'm amazed that the majority of people don't want to fish to and just beyond prime time during a tourney on a Saturday.


I was thinking the same thing...why not make weigh in 7:30p?


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

JJR11 sounds like a good time! hard to appease everyone! Hit me up, if you guys need any idea's for the band, and any other help. I'll be there! 
I would agree on a later weigh-in. Should make for alot more fish, but you have to consider the drive from Walloon...oh, also you might ant to contact the bait shop in EJ, if you haven't already. Side bets anyone? LOL..


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

KBREAL: thanks, hope to see you at the tourney. I think all we need right now is help getting people to the tourney. Thanks for the support.


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

No problem JJR.. I had Joe from EJ get ahold of ya, and told Tom from the bait shop. I'll be there with a few guys from work, and some buddies from down state with the kids, hopefully i get to actually fish with the play school! Lol. Should be fun regardless. I missed it last year, glad your still doing it.


----------



## snappy05 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm from Gaylord and wondering were to get bait. Heading to Walloon.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Hill top baitshop, if your heading from Gaylord.. Its on 131 by the turn to head to the golf course access for Walloon. I'm not sure if the Lure is still selling bait? That's located in boyne falls. They just reopened.


----------



## snappy05 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, taken kids out this weekend. Ice any good off Gruler road.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Not sure on gruler road, but that's probably your better bet for Walloon ice.. I'm hitting the samller lakes this weekend. I need to get some gills in the freezer! Good luck, and post back if you tear in to em!


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Checked ice on Walloon the other day and found 2.5 at best off stolt rd.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

jjr11 said:


> Checked ice on Walloon the other day and found 2.5 at best off stolt rd.


Ice off Gruler is 4-5 inches

Shanty's were out there last weekend


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

On Walloon now with clear 5-6 inches of ice. Great day to be on the hard water.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

The Lure sold bait last season. Haven't made my way there yet this year. Maybe going that way in the next couple days. Ill check and post if I do.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

The store has changed names with new owners.. It's now called Boyne Village Market. They do still sell bait in the back like they used too. Decent bait, Suckers were .75/ea or $8/doz. They had Blues, Greys, Perch Minnows, Waxies, and wigglers. Decent Deli too if you want a bite to eat. The reciept from the register still reads, "The Lure".


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Door prizes are looking good this year for the tourney first place walleye is going to be great. You can pre register at Toms bait and tackle in east Jordan or go to www.bittoutdoors.com.


----------



## nohelmet (Jun 7, 2006)

Fished this tourney last year had great time plans are being made to attend this year


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Charlevoix and walleyes are such a tough bite! Sounds like the only time to fish for them is May-ish. Only time I can get into them. Of coarse this is strictly on the south arm.

Jeff 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

We are making ice now.. You can now pre-register for the tourney at Hilltop bait and tackle shop. Hoping to get a few more sponsors to get the first place walleye to $1,000.00. Check out bittoutdoors.com


----------



## wtrwolffvr (Jan 16, 2012)

Going to the tourney saturday and was wondering if ice conditions are good enough for quad or should i bring the sled.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone have info on how the tourney went?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

I drove through the park in East Jordan Saturday about noon. Lots of people. Didn't stay to see the outcome.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

There's gotta be someone who knows the results of the tourney!?!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

